# van in the header



## Gruntilda (Dec 14, 2017)

I wish we could get that van in the header banner!  I love that!!


----------



## HHoney (Dec 14, 2017)

Totally agree!!!

I want that van for sale at OK Motors!

Kudos to whomever designed it! *Applause*


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2017)

It's the Jingle van from the Welcome amiibo update in New Leaf! Would be a lovely design in Pocket Camp now that you mention it... maybe next year?


----------



## HHoney (Dec 15, 2017)

Justin said:


> It's the Jingle van from the Welcome amiibo update in New Leaf! Would be a lovely design in Pocket Camp now that you mention it... maybe next year?



It looks so fresh and so perfect for PocketCamp custom van choices that I  didn’t even recognize it was Jingle’s van!

They totally need more custom options like this one in Pocket Camp.

And wood grain


----------

